# Will the runt be ok?



## MnToe (Jun 21, 2015)

When they were still little pinkies there wasn't really any noticeable difference but now at 12 days old there is a noticeable smaller one. Will the runt be ok?


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

if he's not too much smaller, he will most likely catch up to his siblings eventually. Just give him some time. I had a litter with a couple runts and they grew up normally, if not a bit smaller. However, if he looks about a week behind, he's a peanut and likely won't survive past weaning unless he gets supplemental milk. One peanut I had was fostered with a younger litter a week after her siblings were weaned. She's fine now. If he looks too scrawny when he is almost weaned, you could try feeding him kitten milk replacer in addition to mother's milk.


----------



## MnToe (Jun 21, 2015)

This is the difference. I Wil try and get a side by side pic later


----------



## MnToe (Jun 21, 2015)

Also the smaller one seems to be the most active. First one to explore out of the nest


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

How's he doing?


----------

